# Spotting at 13 weeks with twins - a few questions.



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi EmilyCaitilin

Wonder if you could help please.

Am nearly 13 weeks pregnant with twins and had to go to A&E last night as I was spotting. As I am under 20 weeks maternity wouldn't see me which meant I have to be scanned today. 

They did a water sample which had blood in it(although couldn't be seen) and I had a few amounts of White cells in there indicating a start of an infection, although it's now been sent off to the lab for proper analysis and then they decide whether to give me antibiotics. 

My questions are

I'm A Rhesus Negative. The spotting was red but only minor and when I wiped it was pinky. I've not bled at all during the night. Would I require an Anti D injection or is it too early in the pregnancy and spotting not classed as bleeding?

Also I'm being seen today on gynae to be scanned and not ante natal or on the ward where I'll be consultant led. Is this normal?

They've said the results of my water sample could take 3 days. I'm just worried that if I do have an infection what the implications would be by not having antibiotics. Admittately the only symptom was the bleeding and Im not displaying anything else at the moment. 

Thank you so much. I'm so scared about having the scan today and just hoping and praying everything is ok. 

Natalie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, you won't need Anti D for the spotting usually, so don't worry. Until 20 weeks, you come under the remit of gynae, so anything like this is seen by gynae nurses etc, so that is normal. As you have no symptoms of an infection, i.e pain, it won't harm anything to wait for the results, but they will look at everything properly today,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you so much for responding Emilycaitlin.

The gynae ward couldn't see me yesterday for a scan as I needed a double slot and there wasn't any, so I rang the ward where I will be consultant led and they fitted me in instead.  My water infection came back normal but I had to have a swab taken to rule out any further infection.  No sign of a haematoma, so they think just one of those things, which makes me even more stressed thinking it can happen again!


The scan was fine - both babies very active and measuring correct dates - so, so pleased.  I did ask about the anti-D and the consultant said she would ask the midwife but then we both forgot and I came away without an answer, but as you mentioned it's not usual for just spotting, so I'm not going to stress about that.


I haven't spotted since, and the ward have said any further problems, I can ring them direct and been seen there, so feel very relieved.


Thanks again - you really are such a great support to us ladies - particularly those like me who panic lots!


Natalie x


----------

